# Advice on purchasing first horse



## Diegojambriz (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello to all, i am new on this forum and will be purchasing my first horse very soon. I have one question. I am looking at a horse at a small family farmwere my friend works. The owner has a horse for sale that is really perfect for me. Thre horse Was owned by a vet who has not showed up to pay boarding fees for over 6 months so the owner is selling me the horse for 2500. Is this leagal? The horse is a un regestired quarter horse. What do i need to do assure i dont get stuck in a sticky situation? Just a bill of sale? Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

It can be legal but it depends on how the BO acquired ownership. There is a method that has to be followed and he can't just seize the horse and sell it. He has to go through the courts and get legal ownership. If he is just taking the horse and selling him to you then you may be in for a real surprise when the current owner comes to take him back and you end up in a legal (expensive) battle.

On the other hand, not knowing prices for horses in your area and not having information on this horse, $2,500 can be a lot for an unregistered horse. If the price reflects how much the BO is owed, that isn't a good criteria for the price.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Agreed.
I would look else where if I was you.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Totally agree with the others.

You can find a well bred, registered, and broke horse for that kind of money.
AND not have the drama surrounding ownership.

Words of wisdom: Don't buy the first one you see. 
Heck, try out as many horses that fit your ability, price range, and temperament. 

I made the mistake of jumping on the first one I was interested in. 

Take your time, it'll be better in the long run.
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

ITA with the above - typically, in this sort of situation, a BO would be putting a lien against the horse for the unpaid board and the horse would be sold at auction to pay that lien. This can vary by locality, though, so you are best served to learn the regulations for where you/the barn are located.
I am going to be very frank here. My interpretation of the above is that you are someone about to buy their first horse, such an exciting thing, and I am sure that the excitement and eagerness is very noticeable to everyone, including this barn owner. There are fabulous, honest horse people out there and there are unscrupulous, make a buck horse people out there. IF this barn owner is the former, great - but if they are the latter, you are in prime position to be taken advantage of by someone who sees someone who doesn't know what they don't know and is eager to be parted with their money, which the BO would be all to happy to help with.
Is the price based on the horse's value or simply the BO trying to recover the money they have lost? What are your goals with the horse you purchase (not THIS horse, ANY horse)? What is your riding ability at this time? What is this horse trained to do? If the owner has not paid boarding fees, it is unlikely that he/she has been attentive to farrier and/or vet care either.
At the bare minimum, whether you purchase this horse or another I would suggest the following:
Find a reliable person (or persons) who KNOWS horses (ie an instructor/trainer) to help you evaluate potential purchases.
Have a PPE (PrePurchase Exam) done.
Do not take your trailer or checkbook on any initial visit to a potential horse purchase - it will keep you from being able to make snap decisions in the heat of the excitement.
Keep your eagerness in check and to yourself (I know, easier said than done)

This is a very exciting time - and it should be - I just don't want to see your excitement be taken advantage of and ruin the entire experience when you end up with a bad match, an unfit horse, or just plain being taken as a sucker by someone (or, as pointed out above, if this is NOT a legal sale being done by the books, buying a horse that you have no legal right to own)


----------



## Diegojambriz (Jan 21, 2012)

i talked the owner and the vet will be providing a written document stating that he is giving up right to the ranch owner due to failure of monthly boarding fee also around here in the san francisco california bat area you wont find many broke wuarter horses for under 2500 even i they are not registered


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Os a quarter horse what you are looking for? Or any kind of horse in general?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Diego, have you tried looking at the Bay Area Equestrian Network classifieds? I saw plenty of broke QH's for that price or less when I was shopping just a few months ago. How broke do you want your horse and what do you want to use him for? Also I would not pay more than 1K for a horse that isn't registered. Many won't, and the market reflects that, so if you don't care about papers you can get a pretty broke grade horse for almost nothing. The only reason I paid $1500 for my green broke QH is because he has exceptional breeding, talent, and a GREAT mind. There was another horse I was looking at, same price, also awesome breeding, and pretty darn broke, but I wanted a project horse with more talent and potential. If you love this particular horse, then buy him, but I'd go see a bunch of other horses first to be sure. The other horse I mentioned was my first choice until I met Sock the next day. The rest is history. 

Bay Area Equestrian Network - Classified Ads


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope I'm not intruding too much but here's one for the same price, probably does the same or more with none of the drama.  Only thing is it doesn't say if he's registered or not if that matters.

*"well broke gelding*, Rooster, $2,500, Gelding, Roan, Age: 13, 15.2H, 1200 lbs, Foaled: 1998, "Rooster" is about 13 years old. He is an excellent trail horse, we have even used him for gathering cattle and sortings. He has been trained using the Downunder Horesmanship Methods. He is always super collected with a nice low relaxed headset. He can rollback, turn on a dime, stops off your seat, leg reins, neck reins and automatic lead changes. He can be ridden by anybody as long as he is regularly exercised. We keep him barefoot and he has great feet. Easy keeper on grass hay or pasture. He is a great horse but we have too many so we need to find him a good home soon., 209-981-7931, Send e-mail to advertiser, Send this ad to a friend, AD ID: 157891, Manteca, CA, Submitted On: 01/20"

ETA: In any case, he may be a good one to check out for comparison even if you're still leaning toward your original prospect. I checked out all training levels from 2 yo colts to well broke teenagers. My horse was last on my "A list", but ended up to be more than I ever dreamed of! You never know! Happy shopping, I'll stay out of it now unless by request haha :-D


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

Check with your state's bar association. Many of them have a list of lawyers who will do an initial consultation for a nominal fee (in my state, it's 50 bucks). Then you'll know you're getting the right answer. Just google California State Bar Association Lawyer Referral Service.

See, laws are different in every single state. So it's important to check with someone who knows the law in your state.


----------



## Diegojambriz (Jan 21, 2012)

Thabk you every one there is alot of cheap horses out yhere but most of them are either really far away or really green and not hat in looking for this horse is broke and exactly wjat im looking for i got her for 2000 which is realy good. I meet the vet in person and he signed him over tothe owner earlier in the week so everything has been done leagally
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats on you first horse!!!
I wish you all the luck! Have fun with him!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I know this might not matter but in VA all the BO has to do is send a certified letter saying your back dues and that if you don't pay up in thirty days then they gain ownership.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pictures of the pony?


----------

